# Car is dead, so back to cycling!



## Matthew_T (14 Jul 2014)

Yep, clutch decided to shatter due to then engine mount breaking. Plus the exhaust fell off. 

So for the next few weeks (well until Friday) I am back on the bike. Feels like ages. But feels good to be doing it again. Hopefully I will loose a few mm around my waist and feel fitter and healthier again. 
Went out this morning and noticed that the numpties were still around. Just two people who dont understand that a roundabout isnt the best place to overtake. 

Other than that the weather was a bit blustery, but I managed to keep up a good speed. 

Going out tomorrow morning too. Hopefully the weather is nice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> Just two people who dont understand that a roundabout isnt the best place to overtake.



Ha! The local Rotherhithe roundabout is actually sponsored by undertakers. Fact.


----------



## Brandane (14 Jul 2014)

Remind me please, who are you? Oh yeh, the dominoes pizza guy! Welcome back. You must be about 15 stone now, and with stories to tell about nobber cyclists getting in your way while driving. Videos too?


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jul 2014)

Good lad, welcome back. Your forays into motorised transport are telling you something...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jul 2014)

Welcome back!


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Jul 2014)

When I saw you the other day I thought you'd put on a few pounds......


----------



## Brandane (15 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> Yep, clutch decided to shatter due to then engine mount breaking. Plus the exhaust fell off.


Shoulda got a Toyota!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> Shoulda got a Toyota!


Shoulda stuck to the bike 

Matthew: We'll see you in another 20 years or so when you return full time to the dark side


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2014)

We have been waiting for this day to come.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> We have been waiting for this day to come.



Yeh, but he gets the dreadded car back on Friday. No more cycling then.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> Yeh, but he gets the dreadded car back on Friday. No more cycling then.



Oh that's alright then.


----------



## Beebo (15 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> Yep, clutch decided to shatter due to then engine mount breaking. Plus the exhaust fell off.


Sounds like someone's been giving it the heavy right foot treatment.
Cars are like any other machine, if you dont over stress them they will last much longer.


----------



## BSRU (15 Jul 2014)

If you ride your bike more your car will last longer.


----------



## 0lonerider (15 Jul 2014)

welcome back mate


----------



## GrasB (15 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> Sounds like someone's been giving it the heavy right foot treatment.
> Cars are like any other machine, if you dont over stress them they will last much longer.


More likely to be left foot action that caused that kind of failure. Heavy throttle application may make torque reaction compress the mounts but it's a slow thing with the highest loads being at high speed in high gears & low RPM. But being clumsy with the clutch will cause shock impact to the engine mounts & clutch which lead to engine mounts breaking & clutches disintegrating.


----------



## LonesomeWanderer (15 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> Shoulda got a Toyota!



Hmmm. I've got a Toyota. The clutch arm just snapped in two (36k miles, not rusty, just snapped) so I'm cycling everywhere (although I pretty much was anyway....) 

I'm thinking Toyotas aren't what they used to be......


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> Yep, clutch decided to shatter due to then engine mount breaking. Plus the exhaust fell off.


 

Well stop doing bunnyhops with the damn thing!


GC


----------



## Brandane (15 Jul 2014)

LonesomeWanderer said:


> Hmmm. I've got a Toyota. The clutch arm just snapped in two (36k miles, not rusty, just snapped) so I'm cycling everywhere (although I pretty much was anyway....)
> 
> I'm thinking Toyotas aren't what they used to be......


I have a 2006 Corolla (one of the last Corollas) and have to say (with hand placed firmly on wood!) that I am well impressed with it. I am a convert from many years of VWs, and have no intention of going back to them. The wee Toyota is more economical, reliable, comfortable, and performs not too shabbily too. I have had it for 5 years now and it has done 68k miles.


----------



## markharry66 (15 Jul 2014)

vous chatte welcome back


----------



## LonesomeWanderer (15 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> I have a 2006 Corolla (one of the last Corollas) and have to say (with hand placed firmly on wood!) that I am well impressed with it. I am a convert from many years of VWs, and have no intention of going back to them. The wee Toyota is more economical, reliable, comfortable, and performs not too shabbily too. I have had it for 5 years now and it has done 68k miles.



I was a bit surprised - my old Corolla lasted more than 10 years and was still working fine when I sold it. Cycling's definitely the future though!


----------



## Crankarm (15 Jul 2014)

As Arnie said "I'll be back".

Just when drivers in North Wales thought they were safe, Matthew_T comes out of retirement to start head camming again. You will be wearing your head cam and putting up footage showing misdemeanours by drivers as you cycle?

Matthew_T it sounds like you've been riding your car's clutch rather than you're bike ……………...


----------



## akb (15 Jul 2014)

Have you got a video of the clutch going?


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jul 2014)

Crankarm said:


> As Arnie said "I'll be back".
> 
> Just when drivers in North Wales thought they were safe, Matthew_T comes out of retirement to start head camming again. You will be wearing your head cam and putting up footage showing misdemeanours by drivers as you cycle?
> 
> Matthew_T it sounds like you've been riding your car's clutch rather than you're bike ……………...


Theres a name for people who "ride " car parts although i always believed the exhaust was the part of choice ............... oh wait you meant 

Sounds like the OP has gone through 20 years of life in a few months , petrol head to reborm mamil.


----------



## Globalti (15 Jul 2014)

Wow! Only three days ago I predicted that Matthew would be back in 20 years when he realised he was getting fat and unfit. He's surprised us all.


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Jul 2014)

akb said:


> Have you got a video of the clutch going?



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-AjSAV96Xc


----------



## the_mikey (15 Jul 2014)

That poor car didn't stand a chance, a trial by attrition if the other videos are anything to go by.


----------



## Crankarm (16 Jul 2014)

Aye, aye!

Poor car. Is that how you always drive Matthew?


----------



## DCLane (16 Jul 2014)

the_mikey said:


> That poor car didn't stand a chance, a trial by attrition if the other videos are anything to go by.


 
+1 to that.

Matthew - if you treat a car that badly, it'll break.

Apart from that, welcome back!


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2014)

Welcome back! (all for the best, you know)


----------



## Globalti (16 Jul 2014)

Jeeze.... how many sets of front tyres did you wear out during that poor car's short life?


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Jul 2014)

Surely the RSPCHC* should be notified about those videos... it was only a little one too. 




*RSPCHC = Royal Society for the Protection and Care of Hairdressers' Cars


----------



## GrasB (16 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-AjSAV96Xc



You mullared a 'cento sporting's clutch & an engine mount? That's impressive! My racing 'cento has 185bhp & 200lbft of torque being driven through a stock fiat 6sp 'box & using OE engine mounts. I am using a high performance clutch because the OE one was slipping in 4th gear up with full boost. The stock clutch was coping with 150bhp & 160lbft fine.

Diagnosis options -
a) you've been driving the car on a failed clutch bearing & now it's finally let go causing the clutch to implode.
b) the clutch was well worn & developed a stress crack which made it fail

As you had an engine mount failure your issue is much more likely to be option a) as this will hammer the engines mounts.

If it's really just a clutch & engine mount issue that's 1-2h work on a drive. You don't even need an engine crane. Fix the engine mount first then drop the 'box - only need to unplug the speedo connector at the back of the 'box near the firewall.



DCLane said:


> Matthew - if you treat a car that badly, it'll break.


In all honesty the 'cento is a tough little car, most of the components are designed for use in the Punto which is about 300kg heaver & also to deal with the torque of the 1.2 & 1.4l engines.


----------



## Globalti (16 Jul 2014)

Matthew, when you get back to driving, remember to hold the button in when you apply the handbrake. It's considered a mark of a good driver because in the long term, allowing the ratchet to click will wear the teeth and the handbrake might let go at a bad moment. I've never seen it happen but old stagers consider it a good technique, all the same.


----------



## BSRU (16 Jul 2014)

Globalti said:


> Matthew, when you get back to driving, remember to hold the button in when you apply the handbrake. It's considered a mark of a good driver because in the long term, allowing the ratchet to click will wear the teeth and the handbrake might let go at a bad moment. I've never seen it happen but old stagers consider it a good technique, all the same.


I always thought you only hold the button to release the handbrake not when applying it.
I'm sure I heard/read/saw something a few months ago stating holding the button in when applying the handbrake can cause problems.


----------



## Globalti (16 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> I always thought you only hold the button to release the handbrake not when applying it.
> I'm sure I heard/read/saw something a few months ago stating holding the button in when applying the handbrake can cause problems.



Er..... well you've got to hold the button when releasing the brake or the lever will stop moving! A sensitive driver with good mechanical sympathy will hold the button and will be able to feel when the lever meets resistance, meaning the brake pads are pushed out against the drums. They will then release the button to lock the lever in place.


----------



## Brandane (16 Jul 2014)

Globalti said:


> Matthew, when you get back to driving, remember to hold the button in when you apply the handbrake. It's considered a mark of a good driver because in the long term, allowing the ratchet to click will wear the teeth and the handbrake might let go at a bad moment. I've never seen it happen but old stagers consider it a good technique, all the same.


........and always park the car with first gear engaged, so that when the inevitable happens and the handbrake does fail, the car won't roll down hill until it hits something solid enough to stop it. Hopefully not the queue at the bus stop .


----------



## Brandane (16 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> I always thought you only hold the button to release the handbrake not when applying it.
> I'm sure I heard/read/saw something a few months ago stating holding the button in when applying the handbrake can cause problems.


NOT pushing the button in when applying the handbrake will cause problems, as globalti said. You will eventually wear out the teeth on the ratchet mechanism. Once they are worn, there is nothing to stop the handbrake lever slipping when it is applied. You might not be lucky enough to be in the car when this happens!!


----------



## Globalti (16 Jul 2014)

_....and always park the car with first gear engaged, so that when the inevitable happens and the handbrake does fail.... _

AAAARGH! No! Please don't adopt that annoying habit, which seems to be so common amongst garage employees and people who knock around cars. I always declutch when starting the engine but when you're in an unfamiliar car it can sometimes be difficult to know whether the gearbox is in gear or not, meaning you have to lift the clutch slowly for fear of stalling the engine. If somebody has left it in gear and you forget to declutch, the car can jump when you start it, which is really annoying as well as dangerous and damaging to the car.

If you must do anything to protect against handbrake failure, leave the wheel turned so that if the car does roll the front wheels will come up against the kerb.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Jul 2014)

Globalti said:


> Er..... well you've got to hold the button when releasing the brake or the lever will stop moving! A sensitive driver with good mechanical sympathy will hold the button and will be able to feel when the lever meets resistance, meaning the brake pads are pushed out against the drums. They will then release the button to lock the lever in place.


 
It's the opposite way in my old TR4A: when parking, pull lever up then push button in to lock; when moving off, pull up on lever and the button will pop out, drop the lever and go.
Takes a wee bit of getting used to and it's fun watching a newbie trying to get to grips with it.

GC


----------



## Brandane (16 Jul 2014)

Globalti said:


> _....and always park the car with first gear engaged, so that when the inevitable happens and the handbrake does fail.... _
> 
> AAAARGH! No! Please don't adopt that annoying habit, which seems to be so common amongst garage employees and people who knock around cars. I always declutch when starting the engine but when you're in an unfamiliar car it can sometimes be difficult to know whether the gearbox is in gear or not, meaning you have to lift the clutch slowly for fear of stalling the engine. If somebody has left it in gear and you forget to declutch, the car can jump when you start it, which is really annoying as well as dangerous and damaging to the car.
> 
> If you must do anything to protect against handbrake failure, leave the wheel turned so that if the car does roll the front wheels will come up against the kerb.


Like you say, always depress the clutch before starting the engine! Figuring out whether or not it is in gear isn't too difficult.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> ........and always park the car with first gear engaged, so that when the inevitable happens and the handbrake does fail, the car won't roll down hill until it hits something solid enough to stop it. Hopefully not the queue at the bus stop .


 
I leave it in first if pointing uphill and reverse if pointing downhill. 

GC


----------



## Glow worm (16 Jul 2014)

Globalti said:


> _...._If somebody has left it in gear and you forget to declutch, the car can jump when you start it, which is really annoying as well as dangerous and damaging to the car.



Always amusing though for passers by.


----------



## Globalti (16 Jul 2014)

I remember the first time I drove a Mercedes with a foot operated parking brake. It must have taken me 10 minutes to work the damned thing out. By then I had pulled and pushed almost every part of the interior trim in my search for the hidden brake lever.


----------



## GrasB (16 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> NOT pushing the button in when applying the handbrake will cause problems, as globalti said. You will eventually wear out the teeth on the ratchet mechanism. Once they are worn, there is nothing to stop the handbrake lever slipping when it is applied. You might not be lucky enough to be in the car when this happens!!


I'd be FAR more concerned with the drum actuation elbows than the handbrake ratchet. The ratchet in this case is seriously under cut wearing it out simply isn't going to happen. Actually it's a good idea to use the ratchet so you know what conditions the elbows are in.


----------



## BSRU (16 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> NOT pushing the button in when applying the handbrake will cause problems, as globalti said. You will eventually wear out the teeth on the ratchet mechanism. Once they are worn, there is nothing to stop the handbrake lever slipping when it is applied. You might not be lucky enough to be in the car when this happens!!


Extremely unlikely, it appears manufacturers manuals seem to state button only used when applying handbrake.


----------



## Brandane (16 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> Extremely unlikely, it appears manufacturers manuals seem to state button only used when applying handbrake.


OK I stand corrected - maybe! It was the way I was taught, 30 years ago. It was still taught 11 years ago when I did my instructor training. Perhaps modern cars have more robust mechanisms, but it would still be good practice for learners to depress the button when applying the handbrake as they are likely to be driving older cars once let loose on their own. 
Apart from anything else, the noise of the ratchet is annoying IMHO, so I will always use the button.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> Extremely unlikely, it appears manufacturers manuals seem to state button only used when applying handbrake.


 

I'm confused, don't you mean when _releasing_ the handbrake?

GC


----------



## Globalti (16 Jul 2014)

I'm sure the ratchets were finer and the mechanisms made from less suitable alloys in olden days so that they could wear and possibly the scare has arisen after incidents involving really old cars (I stumbled across a rally of 1930s cars in well-used, not concours condition last weekend). Whatever, like Brandane I do it as part of my doctrine of driving smoothly and with mechanical sympathy.


----------



## BSRU (16 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> OK I stand corrected - maybe! It was the way I was taught, 30 years ago. It was still taught 11 years ago when I did my instructor training. Perhaps modern cars have more robust mechanisms, but it would still be good practice for learners to depress the button when applying the handbrake as they are likely to be driving older cars once let loose on their own.
> Apart from anything else, the noise of the ratchet is annoying IMHO, so I will always use the button.


I think most people just do it the way were taught.


----------



## BSRU (16 Jul 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'm confused, don't you mean when _releasing_ the handbrake?
> 
> GC


No, applying the handbrake, i.e. the handbrake is engaged and the car will not move.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Jul 2014)

Handbooks tend to say leave the button alone when applying the ratchet.

This is to ensure the ratchet fully engages at the last click.

My Vauxhall has an electronic handbrake, works quite well with the auto box.


----------



## akb (16 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> I'd be FAR more concerned with the drum actuation elbows than the handbrake ratchet. The ratchet in this case is seriously under cut wearing it out simply isn't going to happen. Actually it's a good idea to use the ratchet so you know what conditions the elbows are in.


 
Something tells me you like a fiddle with cars...? :-)

@Matthew_T Saw the video, but guess you need sound. Maybe you should go back to the motorcycle...


----------



## JoeyB (16 Jul 2014)

Whats a handbrake?

I have one of these:






Can be annoying sometimes when it doesn't auto release! But quite a nice feature when it is working correctly.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> No, applying the handbrake, i.e. the handbrake is engaged and the car will not move.


 
Sorry, I'm still confused.

Brandane wrote:


Brandane said:


> NOT pushing the button in when applying the handbrake will cause problems, as globalti said. You will eventually wear out the teeth on the ratchet mechanism. Once they are worn, there is nothing to stop the handbrake lever slipping when it is applied. You might not be lucky enough to be in the car when this happens!!


 
You disagreed, saying:


BSRU said:


> Extremely unlikely, it appears manufacturers manuals seem to state button only used when applying handbrake.


 
It seems to me you're both saying the button should be pushed in when applying the handbrake.


GC


----------



## Glow worm (16 Jul 2014)

I thought ratchet was another word for rodent droppings.

IGMC....


----------



## JoeyB (16 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3182417, member: 30090"]What do you use the car for @Matthew_T ?

And why did you start using your car instead of your bike?[/QUOTE]

I think he learnt to drive... I know when I learnt to drive I didn't plan to even look at a bike ever again lol


----------



## Globalti (16 Jul 2014)

Unfortunately inexperienced drivers will often ignore unusual sounds which are warning of imminent mechanical failure. It takes a while for the ear to become attuned to the sound of the vehicle you are driving and alert to unusual noises. 

I had a young colleague who once gave me a lift in her first car and the first time she braked I heard metal on metal and told her to drive straight to the nearest garage and get new brake pads fitted. About two months later she arrived very late indeed for work, tutting and upset because she had braked and the wheels had locked solid. Looking underneath the car she had seen a collection of bits of metal that had dropped out - it turned out she had ignored my advice, continued driving and worn right through the brake discs, which had eventually disintegrated onto the road!


----------



## GrasB (16 Jul 2014)

akb said:


> Something tells me you like a fiddle with cars...? :-)


I race/rally a Fiat 'cento & being a self-funded privateer I have to do all mechanical work on them. Thus, I know them like the back of my hand both in stock & heavily modified form.


----------



## BSRU (16 Jul 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Sorry, I'm still confused.
> 
> Brandane wrote:
> 
> ...


You're right, button only pressed when releasing the handbrake


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> You're right, button only pressed when releasing the handbrake


 
Phew, thought I was going nuts there!

GC


----------



## GrasB (16 Jul 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Phew, thought I was going nuts there!
> 
> GC


You'd go nuts in the car I'm leasing at the moment. You press the handbrake button to apply the handbrake but you don't that button to release the handbrake!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> You'd go nuts in the car I'm leasing at the moment. You press the handbrake button to apply the handbrake but you don't that button to release the handbrake!


 
Not a bit!.. See my post #40 at the foot of page 2. 

GC


----------



## GrasB (16 Jul 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Not a bit!.. See my post #40 at the foot of page 2.


Press handbrake button to engage handbrake. To release, firmly press the brake pedal, apply throttle and then release the foot brake.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> I race/rally a Fiat 'cento & being a self-funded privateer I have to do all mechanical work on them. Thus, I know them like the back of my hand both in stock & heavily modified form.



How many cars have you got ? More than bikes I think.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jul 2014)

Anyone seen Matthew's video of him running out of fuel, and pushing...


----------



## GrasB (16 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> How many cars have you got ? More than bikes I think.


Total of 3 working cars:
Fiat 'cento - rally/sprint car
Ultima CanAM - track day epicness
TBD - Pan-European cruiser

There's the possibility of a 4th if I've totalled a 'cento chassis... again . Actually I've only totalled 1 'cento chassis, which was a major oops on my part, it's just some weren't straight to start with.

Bikes in UK:
Burls TT/Aero Road
Chinese carbon fixed gear TT 
M5 Low Racer
M5 Mid-Racer carbon
Custom built low-racer
KMX Cobra trike

In Itally:
high/mid racer I can't remember the name of
Cervelo aero road bike


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3182417, member: 30090"]What do you use the car for @Matthew_T ?

And why did you start using your car instead of your bike?[/QUOTE]
It was primarily to go to college on bad days through winter (I got the car in November). But then my friends wanted to go places and do things. So we just want around in the car for a bit. 
But now I require a plan to be conjured up so that I am not just wasting fuel and we actually plan somewhere to go.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> Press handbrake button to engage handbrake. To release, firmly press the brake pedal, apply throttle and then release the foot brake.


 
Ah, that sounds like electronic gubbins are involved. Mine was the old-fashioned 'fly-off' handbrake in one of these:







You pulled the lever up as far as you could then pressed the button to lock it. To release it you pulled the lever up, the button disengaged itself and you then droppped the lever. It also meant you could do cracking handbrake turns without the fear of the handbrake locking on.

GC


----------



## Globalti (16 Jul 2014)

You can still do handbrake turns with a traditional lever; you just need to hold the button in and yank the lever upwards at the crucial moment then release.


----------



## GrasB (16 Jul 2014)

Globalti said:


> You can still do handbrake turns with a traditional lever; you just need to hold the button in and yank the lever upwards at the crucial moment then release.


A simple handbrake turn can be mastered with a conventional cable pull handbrake but nothing gets close to a proper long-reach hydraulic fly-off handbrake. With those you have the feel & modulation to do increasing or decreasing radius turns or mid-corner trail braking without washing out the front of the car.


----------



## Globalti (16 Jul 2014)

Christ.... don't tell Matthew_T that!


----------



## GrasB (16 Jul 2014)

Globalti said:


> Christ.... don't tell Matthew_T that!


Well the stock 'cento handbrake is so c*** that doing a handbrake turn is on-nigh impossible. As for a proper hydraulic handbrake, well he'll have to work out how to rework the entire braking system before he can install one else he'll get some interesting results, like most cars the 'cento employs a cross wheel circuit layout so on circuit failure you still have one front brake.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Jul 2014)

Globalti said:


> You can still do handbrake turns with a traditional lever; you just need to hold the button in and yank the lever upwards at the crucial moment then release.



Aye but there's always that risk of the thumb slipping off the button and the brakes staying ratcheted on - embarrassing at the very least. That's why fly-off handbrakes were offered on some cars.

GC


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> *Well the stock 'cento handbrake is so c*** that doing a handbrake turn is on-nigh impossible*. As for a proper hydraulic handbrake, well he'll have to work out how to rework the entire braking system before he can install one else he'll get some interesting results, like most cars the 'cento employs a cross wheel circuit layout so on circuit failure you still have one front brake.


It isnt, trust me.


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Jul 2014)

Globalti said:


> Christ.... don't tell Matthew_T that!


Dont worry, I got the nack of handbrake turns pretty quick.


----------



## GrasB (16 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> It isnt, trust me.


No I won't trust you, I'll base it on the fact I've rallied, autotested, hill climbed & sprint raced in 'centos for years. The handbrake is useless for proper handbrake turns, long term you *will* bend the actuation elbows. Okay so you might get away with it on bottom of the barrel ditch finders at low speed but that's about it. Try doing a handbrake 180 at 35mph with Conti sports contacts! Using Punto GT rear callipers you can do 180s at about 120mph (turbo requires along with a HUGE airfield for practice)...


----------



## GrasB (16 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3183637, member: 45"]Matt is talking about the Home Bargains car park, not the Kalihari Desert.

You said it was nigh on impossible. He rightly said that this isn't the case. Now you're talking about damaging the car instead. And something about the Wombles I think.[/QUOTE]
Yet again you prove your inability to read a post properly.


> Okay so you might get away with it on bottom of the barrel ditch finders at low speed but that's about it.


Crap tyres & low speeds are an requirement of a handbrake turn in a cento. Put 185 wide conti sports contacts on the back and you're scuppered unless you get it to aquaplane, in which case you never needed the handbrake in the first place.

One way people think they do handbrake turns in a cento is provoke trail brake oversteer - brake very hard, turn in then grab the handbrake. The car then starts to oversteer, the thing is you get exactly the same effect with a oh so delicate touch of the brake pedal, about 5-10mm of pedal travel is enough, but the master cylinder is such that the first 15-20mm of brake travel does not activate the rear brakes! Actually once you've got the chassis twisted like that, the hardest turn is to feed in power smoothly without making the inside front spin up, you can pull the car round about 270 degrees without touching the brakes after turn in.


----------



## Saluki (16 Jul 2014)

Welcome back Matthew 


Matthew_T said:


> It was primarily to go to college on bad days through winter (I got the car in November). But then my friends wanted to go places and do things. So we just want around in the car for a bit.
> But now I require a plan to be conjured up so that I am not just wasting fuel and we actually plan somewhere to go.


I assume that your friends do chip in for the fuel when you go places and do things, or are you just a freebie taxi service for them?
If the latter, tell them to either cough up or poke off.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jul 2014)

Hooligans the lot of you !


----------



## Ganymede (17 Jul 2014)

Saluki said:


> Welcome back Matthew
> 
> I assume that your friends do chip in for the fuel when you go places and do things, or are you just a freebie taxi service for them?
> If the latter, tell them to either cough up or poke off.


I was going to say that! I do think it's very easy for the one with the car to get a bit exploited, even if perhaps nobody really means to do it. You end up driving everywhere, paying for most of the petrol and going to events you didn't really want to go to because everyone else has decided by majority even though it's YOUR CAR.


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jul 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I was going to say that! I do think it's very easy for the one with the car to get a bit exploited, even if perhaps nobody really means to do it. You end up driving everywhere, paying for most of the petrol and going to events you didn't really want to go to because everyone else has decided by majority even though it's YOUR CAR.


Well I would rather be doing things with my friends than just driving about on my own. 

I do get them to cough up now (although I didnt at first). However, the fuel leak wasnt doing anything for my pocket. The next car I get will be much more reliable, and I will look after it more. I wont be doing skids or racing people in it.


----------



## Saluki (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> Well I would rather be doing things with my friends than just driving about on my own.
> 
> I do get them to cough up now (although I didnt at first). However, the fuel leak wasnt doing anything for my pocket. The next car I get will be much more reliable, and I will look after it more. I wont be doing skids or racing people in it.


Crikey. Keep on doing skids and racing people you will not have a licence for long!!


----------



## RWright (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> The next car I get will be much more reliable, and I will look after it more. I wont be doing skids or racing people in it.


 At least you survived, even if your car didn't.


----------



## GrasB (17 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3183709, member: 45"]You said it was nigh on impossible. Matthew rightly called you on it.

It's very easy to do a hand brake turn in a standard miniFiat on Homebase car park. No Clarkson rambling necessary.[/QUOTE]
No, he's not called me on it. He simply has shown he doesn't know what he's actually doing to the car. Your claim it's easy means you have no idea about the car's chassis either.


----------



## Mugshot (17 Jul 2014)

I can do a skid on my Defy, does that count?


----------



## Dave Davenport (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> I wont be doing skids or racing people in it.



Do you mean you have been doing skids and racing people? If so, where have you been doing this?


----------



## Ganymede (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> I wont be doing skids or racing people in it.


I'm glad to hear it. You probably know perfectly well that racing cars on the public road is illegal! OK I sound schoolmarm-ish but really? When you know from being a cyclist how much of a pain dangerous drivers are? I'm glad you're going to develop a bit more pride and ditch the silliness.


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> No, he's not called me on it. He simply has shown he doesn't know what he's actually doing to the car. Your claim it's easy means you have no idea about the car's chassis either.


Look at this video:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgWcidVYrls

I do a perfect 180 in both the wet and the dry.


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Do you mean you have been doing skids and racing people? If so, where have you been doing this?


I didnt say I actually had did I?


----------



## Globalti (17 Jul 2014)

Go on Youtube and watch the other videos that Matthew has posted, rather indiscretely. It's like watching Wacky Races; there's racing, breakdowns, Police stops, a skid on a wet corner and of course the broken engine mount and then the exploding clutch. Having seen the effect on my local community of an economy hatch packed with five young men crashing at speed, killing one and seriously injuring the other four; I've got a horrible sense of foreboding for Matthew and his buddies and their families.

Here: http://www.thisislancashire.co.uk/news/1347856.horror_crash_police_name_victims/

The front seat passenger was found with the windscreen around his neck, the other four were packed into the back seat with multiple major fractures. The Police later estimated the speed of the Honda at well over 80 mph.

God forbid that my own son has such a disregard for the safety of others when he begins driving.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> Look at this video at timestamp 5:57.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfzKgGkZK4k
> 
> I do a perfect 180 in both the wet and the dry.





Now if you was on your bike (remember what a bike is?) with your cam and you saw a car do that you would have taken great delight in pasting the vehicle registration all over you tube. Hypocritical behaviour.


----------



## Dave Davenport (17 Jul 2014)

At least when he was being a prat on a bike it was mostly him likely to get hurt.


----------



## JoeyB (17 Jul 2014)

Oh dear, did he really try and pull a skid on a country lane and then post it in a video on Youtube?? Should go back to walking...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> I didnt say I actually had did I?


 
You showed yourself doing it in the video!

Look at your own driving and consider how you would have judged that from the old Matthew_T's viewpoint, before you were seduced by the smell of burning rubber and clutch plates.
The public highway isn't your personal playground in a car. Try go-karting or another outlet for your thrills, all you're doing is putting yourself and others at risk. It's no wonder young drivers' insurance premiums are so high.

GC


----------



## Mugshot (17 Jul 2014)

I've seen quite a number of your motoring videos @Matthew_T and I wondered when I saw the handbrake turns, the intimidation of peds, the numerous emergency stops (you've managed more in six months than I have in 25 years), the wheel spins and all the rest of the stupid things you seem to feel entitled to do now you have a driving license whether you'd come back here and be idiotic enough to publicise your appalling driving after everything you'd posted as a cyclist. Well, you have, I'd hide under the covers if I were you, after deleting all the videos, the police may take a very dim view of a number of them should somebody report them. 
You might find yourself back on your bike because you've lost your license if you don't stop acting like a dick.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jul 2014)

Have your parents seen your driving videos?! My old man would have given me a bollocking and taken my keys off me indefinitely.


----------



## Mugshot (17 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Have your parents seen your driving videos?! My old man would have given me a bollocking and taken my keys off me indefinitely.


His mother is in the car with him on some of them!


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Have your parents seen your driving videos?! My old man would have given me a bollocking and taken my keys off me indefinitely.


My parents did give me a bollocking. But seeing as they were reluctant to pay anything towards my first car (not for any reason mind), it was not up to them to take the keys off me.


----------



## Mugshot (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> My parents did give me a bollocking. But seeing as they were reluctant to pay anything towards my first car (*not for any reason mind*), it was not up to them to take the keys off me.


I can think of a number of reasons why they may not have wanted to pay anything towards your car.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Jul 2014)

Mugshot said:


> ... I'd hide under the covers if I were you, after deleting all the videos...


 

I'm going to hazard a guess that it's wayyy too late for that.

GC


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jul 2014)

Mugshot said:


> I've seen quite a number of your motoring videos @Matthew_T and I wondered when I saw the handbrake turns, the intimidation of peds, the numerous emergency stops (you've managed more in six months than I have in 25 years), the wheel spins and all the rest of the stupid things you seem to feel entitled to do now you have a driving license whether you'd come back here and be idiotic enough to publicise your appalling driving after everything you'd posted as a cyclist. Well, you have, I'd hide under the covers if I were you, after deleting all the videos, the police may take a very dim view of a number of them should somebody report them.
> You might find yourself back on your bike because you've lost your license if you don't stop acting like a dick.


The police have no interest in my videos online. I know this for a fact because someone did once report my videos, and nothing came of it. The police didnt even come to talk to me about it. 
I have been pulled over a couple of times (due to a totally different incident which I will not go into), and nothing has come of it. The next car I get is going to be a normal one, one which isnt a yellow Fiat. Something which will probably change my attitude towards driving.


----------



## Mugshot (17 Jul 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'm going to hazard a guess that it's wayyy too late for that.
> 
> GC


I suspect you're probably right. I would imagine there are a number of people in north Wales that are rubbing their hands in glee.


----------



## Mugshot (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> The police have no interest in my videos online. I know this for a fact because someone did once report my videos, and nothing came of it. The police didnt even come to talk to me about it.
> I have been pulled over a couple of times (due to a totally different incident which I will not go into), and nothing has come of it. The next car I get is going to be a normal one, one which isnt a yellow Fiat. Something which will probably change my attitude towards driving.


A yellow Fiat is a perfectly normal car, it's not the car which will change your attitude towards driving, it's you.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> ...The next car I get is going to be a normal one, one which isnt a yellow Fiat. Something which will probably change my attitude towards driving.


 

The car you had was a normal one, you just drove it like a nobber. 

GC


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jul 2014)

I dont understand why people keep going on about the videos. Even my family are happy with me uploading stuff, it is just certain types of things they dont want on there.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont understand why people keep going on about the videos. Even my family are happy with me uploading stuff, it is just certain types of things they dont want on there.




Because you drive like a nobber and brag about it.
Like some of the nobbers you used to film and preach about when you had a bike and cam.
Is that too hard to understand?


----------



## Mugshot (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont understand why people keep going on about the videos. Even my family are happy with me uploading stuff, it is just certain types of things they dont want on there.


We're going on about your crap driving and your unbelievable hypocrisy.
You once posted a video on here bemoaning the fact that a van had done a little wheel spin as he pulled away from a set of lights. The intro to your video channel is you wheel spinning!!! Can you not see the issue?


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont understand why people keep going on about the videos. Even my family are happy with me uploading stuff, it is just certain types of things they dont want on there.



Maybe because you behave as badly, if not worse, than many of the drivers in your cycling videos?

Beaten to it by Ian! And Mugshot. D'oh. Must type quicker!


----------



## Globalti (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> Something which will probably change my attitude towards driving.



The driver who killed his pal here in Lancashire (see my post above) got three years in prison. I bet that changed his attitude towards driving.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont understand why people keep going on about the videos. Even my family are happy with me uploading stuff, it is just certain types of things they dont want on there.


Ian answered your question before you asked it, Matthew. 


ianrauk said:


> Now if you was on your bike (remember what a bike is?) with your cam and you saw a car do that you would have taken great delight in pasting the vehicle registration all over you tube. Hypocritical behaviour.


Please have a long hard think about your driving and the potential consequences before you get back behind the wheel.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> The next car I get is going to be a normal one, one which isnt a yellow Fiat. Something which will probably change my attitude towards driving.



I've got a yellow Fiat and I don't drive it like a weapon.


----------



## Mugshot (17 Jul 2014)

Globalti said:


> The driver who killed his pal here in Lancashire (see my post above) got three years in prison. I bet that changed his attitude towards driving.


One of Matts videos shows him driving at speed along what appears to be a narrow coast road, Matts passengers are asking him to slow down and Matt is replying that he knows the road and it's one way so it's fine. It's more than a little concerning.


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jul 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> The car you had was a normal one, you just drove it like a nobber.
> 
> GC


Fair enough. 


Mugshot said:


> A yellow Fiat is a perfectly normal car, it's not the car which will change your attitude towards driving, it's you.


I think it does. Having a cheap car which you know will be scrapped soon, means you are more likely to drive it without care. A brand new car which will need to last you quite a few years, will be more looked after. 

I had a guy once who was reversing out of a parking space and hit my car. He came into the shop and notified me (which I was very appreciative of). I checked out the car and there was a tiny bit of damage. But I just told him that the car wasnt worth claiming on insurance and he was happy to just leave it. However, if I had a new car, I would have been more inclined to ask for his details so that I could get a new bumper or have it repaired, so it is in a perfect state.


----------



## Mugshot (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I think it does. Having a cheap car which you know will be scrapped soon, means you are more likely to drive it without care. A brand new car which will need to last you quite a few years, will be more looked after.
> 
> I had a guy once who was reversing out of a parking space and hit my car. He came into the shop and notified me (which I was very appreciative of). I checked out the car and there was a tiny bit of damage. But I just told him that the car wasnt worth claiming on insurance and he was happy to just leave it. However, if I had a new car, I would have been more inclined to ask for his details so that I could get a new bumper or have it repaired, so it is in a perfect state.


The way you value your car has NOTHING to do with the way you value other road users or your passengers safety or your license.


----------



## Globalti (17 Jul 2014)

When Matt first appeared on this forum as an inexperienced cyclist I felt sympathetic towards him and even offered advice and defended him on a couple of occasions because I was once that age and I have a son aged 15 so I remember what it's like as a young man trying to get yourself sorted out. I remember the mistakes, the awkwardness, the uncertainty and the bravado of late teenage years. 

Now, having seen Matt's driving videos, all feelings of sympathy have evaporated and I'm forced to agree with the others on here that our friend Matt needs a dose of reality to bring him to his senses. I just hope that doesn't involve any harm or injury to anybody else.


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jul 2014)

Mugshot said:


> One of Matts videos shows him driving at speed along what appears to be a narrow coast road, Matts passengers are asking him to slow down and Matt is replying that he knows the road and it's one way so it's fine. It's more than a little concerning.


They were not asking me to slow down. They were asking me to explain how I know I can go that fast. The road was one way, the official entrance was shut, so the only way onto the road is from the hill above. It is a national speed limit road (which I definately didnt even get near to, I was doing 40mph max), and it is one way. 

I will only take risks when it is safe to do so and there is noone around. 

I have asked my friends if I am a bad driver, and they have said that I can be a little silly at times, but I have more skill than anyone they know. I dont really know what type of skill that is, because there are many more people who can handle a car better than me, and I havent even been driving that long. However my friends feel that I am an okay driver, as why would they get in the car if they thought I was dangerous? 

My mates actually once asked me to drive like I do with my family in the car, and straight away they got bored. I can drive sensibly (because I have to), however when anyone gets their first car, they just want to have fun in it. 

I dont use a mobile phone whilst driving, even for texts I have pulled over to read them. I dont eat or drink whilst driving. I control my passengers well and make sure they dont distract me. And 9/10 miles I drive as a sensible person. Its just these odd little things which I do which annoy people.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> They were not blah blah blah blah blah.



You just don't get it do you?


----------



## Mugshot (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> They were not asking me to slow down. They were asking me to explain how I know I can go that fast. <snip>


What they actually say when you tell them that nothing is going to come the other way is "But how do you _know_?" The intimation is "Please slow down."
Also worth noting that on that particular day that you were driving along a potentially dangerous road is that visibility was reduced due to fog.


----------



## Saluki (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> My mates actually once asked me to drive like I do with my family in the car, and straight away they got bored.



Bored? With driving from A to B?
A trip in a car is not supposed to be exciting! Why are you worrying about whether or not your mates are 'bored' when you are driving? 
I have a nasty feeling that if you are trying not to 'bore' your friends and driving in a 'non boring' manner that some other poor road user is going to be killed by you before very long.
I, for one, am very glad that I am the other side of the country.


----------



## GetAGrip (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont understand why people keep going on about the videos. Even my family are happy with me uploading stuff, it is just certain types of things they dont want on there.


It's not the fact that you upload your videos at all. It's the *CONTENT* of these videos, which shows the *ATTITUDE* of the driver - *YOU*.
You show total disregard for other road users, and/or the meaning of the law/highway code.
Had you been witness to such behaviours that you've uploaded 12 months ago, they're reg. nos. would've been passed on to the police along their vids being uploaded for all to see how *NOT* to drive on the highway.

Sorry to shout @Matthew_T but, I've been known to defend your somewhat 'obsessive' need to upload vids where you vent at all sinners of the road in the past. I was convinced that your need to chase people down with your popup soapbox would mellow with the coming of adulthood, but your belief in right and wrong would never waiver.
Although maybe he was a little, shall I say, over enthusiastic at times, I think I preferred the old Matthew.
But, there again, maybe I'm being a bit enthusiastic myself on presuming that adulthood is something you've actually reached yet!


----------



## PK99 (17 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3183928, member: 45"]I think I'll step out of this now. Aside from gras coming in to tell you that's not a handbrake turn, you're playing on the roads. Car parks are one thing, but that kind of driving on public roads is a step too far as far as I'm concerned.[/QUOTE]

I agree. Many of matts cycling videos showed him to be a pretty poor cyclist always ready to jump on any error or minor misdemenour by motorists, yet his diving videos show him playing dangerously on the public road.

A complete f@@@wit!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> I think it does. Having a cheap car which you know will be scrapped soon, means you are more likely to drive it without care. A brand new car which will need to last you quite a few years, will be more looked after.


 
I feel the time has come for this...








GC


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jul 2014)

Saluki said:


> Bored? With driving from A to B?
> A trip in a car is not supposed to be exciting! Why are you worrying about whether or not your mates are 'bored' when you are driving?
> I have a nasty feeling that if you are trying not to 'bore' your friends and driving in a 'non boring' manner that some other poor road user is going to be killed by you before very long.
> I, for one, am very glad that I am the other side of the country.


It's a rather small country, at that. Good luck.


----------



## PK99 (17 Jul 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I feel the time has come for this...
> 
> View attachment 50705
> 
> ...



Matt and his behaviour when driving is the exact reason why young people have to pay extortionate amounts for car insurance.


----------



## akb (17 Jul 2014)

Dear oh dear! You have been driving for what, a year, maybe less? You are by no means an experienced driver. And taking advice from your friends, who dont drive? Give over. If you are on a mission to wind the people of CC up (who have helped you with a lot of cycling situations over the years) then you are most certainly are on your way of succeeding. Get some respect for yourself. The Highway Code. Other Road Users. And you parents. Grow up and dont drive like a nob on public roads. Practice what you so desperately preached on here when you cycled everywhere.


----------



## akb (17 Jul 2014)

And you have the cheek to post a video about Bad Drivers. Fook off!


----------



## Brandane (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> Something which will probably change my attitude towards driving.


Prison cells are full of people who intended to change their ways, but left it too late. Carry on driving like a nobber and you WILL have a serious accident, it's just a matter of time.
Losing your licence will be the least of your worries when you meet your very affectionate cell mate who decides that you are going to be his b*tch .


----------



## akb (17 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3184299, member: 45"]I think the point has been made now. Let's not multiply the response because there are many who feel the same way.[/QUOTE]

So thread should be deleted. I can't see how this thread is going to go away from the fact that the OP is a silly little boy with a driving license.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jul 2014)

Matt you are driving like an idiot. Not surprised your clutch has shattered, how do you shatter a clutch ?

You are driving a killing machine, and must take care when driving. One of your crappy little Fiats smashed my shoulder up in 2008 as it was driven badly. Unfortunately for the car, it came of worse than my MTB as that took out the wing mirror and put some big dents into the wing and bonnet. Shame it meant 4 years of agony for me and stress on my family.

Don't prat about in cars.


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2014)

And this thread started so slowly. I thought Mathew had lost his touch.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jul 2014)

Matt, your driving isn't skill, it's luck. That runs out. Doesn't matter is its a £50 car or a £50,000 one, both can kill people. You should bloody well know having ridden a bike once. 

Don't try and defend the driving. If you are going to put up a video sliding all over a main road due to poor control, hand braking on sharp bends, wheels spinning and not being in full control, then this does show you aren't mature enough to own a machine that can easily kill.


----------



## GrasB (17 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> Look at this video:
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgWcidVYrls
> 
> I do a perfect 180 in both the wet and the dry.



I see a total moron with complete disregard for public roads demonstrating 0 driving skills doing trail brake spins in totally the wrong place!

There is a time & place for messing around in a car & the public road no matter how quiet is NOT. Messing about like that is reserved for off-road locations such as disused airfields or skid pans.


----------



## Mugshot (17 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3184299, member: 45"]I think the point has been made now. Let's not multiply the response because there are many who feel the same way.[/QUOTE]
You seem to have a different opinion in THIS thread.


----------



## 4F (17 Jul 2014)

Yet another idiot boy racer on the roads who doesn't seem to think he is doing anything wrong. Grow up you clown.


----------



## roadrash (17 Jul 2014)

@@Matthew_T one word, one question....WHY


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jul 2014)

Oh sorry, is this thread still going? My only purpose on CC is to light the fuse.


----------



## PK99 (17 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3185360, member: 45"]I stick up for you Matthew. Please don't spoil it.[/QUOTE]

Surely he already has done?


----------



## Hip Priest (17 Jul 2014)

Jesus Mary & Joseph.

This is a lad who once ended up a minor celebrity after loudly chastising some bloke for cutting a corner!


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3185630, member: 30090"]...add to this the legend of carrying a copy of the HC to teach some bus drivers the error of their ways. Maybe he needs to read the HC again?[/QUOTE]

Indeed! I'd love for the 'wrap that bike up your nose' bloke or those bus drivers to see this video.


----------



## Mugshot (18 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3184828, member: 45"]The DJ? He's a grown up. Matthew is a teenager who has got the message, and is bothered.[/QUOTE]
Matthew appears to have responded to this on my behalf.


----------



## GetAGrip (18 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> Oh sorry, is this thread still going? My only purpose on CC is to light the fuse.


For what it's worth, IMHO, because of this quote, if indeed he himself did actually type it, I'm not 100% convinced that Matthew is not being manipulated to 'perform' on a misguided belief of being part of 'the gang' .
His post history shows a very black/white, right/wrong attitude to life. Although misguided at times, he's always written what he's thinking while still showing a certain respect to others, which again in it's self has caused him some problems.
Yes, the video and his current attitude are real, and they both stink, but, Logical thought and communication are areas Matthew will have real problems digesting and filtering and therefore will be incredibly easily influenced or 'groomed' if you like. Just in a similar way some people are drawn to and 'choose' to blindly follow a particular cult.
If I were his parents, I would be extremely worried by recent events and attitude, and I think all we as road users can do is pray we don't meet this lad and his oik pals on our daily travels. 
Best scenario after him coming to his senses is, his licence is revoked before anything more serious happens.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jul 2014)

Like everyone else I'm disappointed with these videos after your preaching for so long about bad driving.



Matthew_T said:


> They were not asking me to slow down. They were asking me to explain how I know I can go that fast. The road was one way, the official entrance was shut, so the only way onto the road is from the hill above. It is a national speed limit road (which I definately didnt even get near to, I was doing 40mph max), and it is one way.
> 
> I will only take risks when it is safe to do so and there is noone around.
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, the driver of this thought he was exceptionally skilled too.:


----------



## Dave Davenport (18 Jul 2014)

GetAGrip said:


> For what it's worth, IMHO, because of this quote, if indeed he himself did actually type it, I'm not 100% convinced that Matthew is not being manipulated to 'perform' on a misguided belief of being part of 'the gang' .
> His post history shows a very black/white, right/wrong attitude to life. Although misguided at times, he's always written what he's thinking while still showing a certain respect to others, which again in it's self has caused him some problems.
> Yes, the video and his current attitude are real, and they both stink, but, Logical thought and communication are areas Matthew will have real problems digesting and filtering and therefore will be incredibly easily influenced or 'groomed' if you like. Just in a similar way some people are drawn to and 'choose' to blindly follow a particular cult.
> If I were his parents, I would be extremely worried by recent events and attitude, and I think all we as road users can do is pray we don't meet this lad and his oik pals on our daily travels.
> Best scenario after him coming to his senses is, his licence is revoked before anything more serious happens.



I don't think his attitude is that new, anyone remember the unlicensed motorbike vid and his denials of what he'd filmed and posted himself?

I was always of the opinion that Matthew is a silly little boy, unfortunately he now seems to be a dangerous silly little boy.


----------



## GetAGrip (18 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> I don't think his attitude is that new, anyone remember the unlicensed motorbike vid and his denials of what he'd filmed and posted himself?
> 
> I was always of the opinion that Matthew is a silly little boy, unfortunately he now seems to be a dangerous silly little boy.


You could well be right. I just don't think it's that simple. But as it seems he's not going to contribute any further to this thread, I guess there is nothing left to say really.


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Jul 2014)

I don't know about you lot, but if Traffic Droid buys a car, I'm leaving the country.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2014)

I've never done a handbrake turn or ever found myself needing to practice doing it. Are there any situations where it's necessary on a public road?


----------



## Dave Davenport (18 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've never done a handbrake turn or ever found myself needing to practice doing it. Are there any situations where it's necessary on a public road?


Evading a kidnap situation, in pursuit of a terrorist gang, during a police chase after a bank heist? There are loads, I think it should be part of the driving test.


----------



## GrasB (18 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've never done a handbrake turn or ever found myself needing to practice doing it. Are there any situations where it's necessary on a public road?


Normal road driving no. Abnormal road driving? Maybe. Eg. some pilock decided to pull out with far less space than needed to safely stop & then stall the car, under that condition it's part of one possible way to get out of the situation without a collision.

I do use a slight handbrake to get the 'cento about 45-50 degrees before reversing into a particular parking space. I've also used it to give me a little more angle & cut off a car park nose diver behind.


----------



## Dan B (18 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Evading a kidnap situation, in pursuit of a terrorist gang, during a police chase after a bank heist?


Ah yes. Also "accelerating out of trouble"


----------



## GrasB (18 Jul 2014)

There's a difference between twitching the rear wheels about 2-3" sideways at 2 mph & trying to be a rally driver on public roads at speed. The former I have no problem with at all, the latter is a different matter


----------



## Sara_H (18 Jul 2014)

@Matthew_T, Having been a victim of a dangerous driver in the last few days and then watching your videos, I am asking you directly to please stop driving so dangerously.

There is absolutely no mitigation or excuse for the driving you are exhbiting, its dangerous and its very likely that you will kill or injure someone.

For information, I am currently at home unable to go to work or even take my dog for a walk becoause of someone like you, a dangerous driver. I can't stop thinking about those few seconds when I realised the car was going to hit me, I remember feeling it hit me, me hitting the ground., the terror of thinking the dangerous driver was going to kill me.
I've hardly slept since. The crash is constantly playing in my mind that and the pain is keeping me awake

Please, please stop driving so dangerously. Before you kill or injure someone.


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Jul 2014)

I dont drive dangerously around cyclists. That is something I will never do. I always hang well back, and if I see an opportunity to overtake, I go on the wrong side of the road and give a very wide berth. 

I have got all this dodgy driving thing out of my system now anyway. My friends said that there was no requirement for me to be a knob all the time, so I have calmed down a lot. 
Its pretty much the same thing that happened with my cycling. I used to be a very aggressive cyclists, shouting at other drivers, and I wasnt very well skilled at actually cycling myself. However, I have come to learn that everyone makes mistakes and I no longer shout at drivers. 
The same has happened with my driving. I used to be an aggressive driver, constantly on the horn, locking up my wheels under braking. However, i have come to learn that doing those kind of things could cause a serious collision. 

When I get my new car tonight, I will mainly be driving my family around. I will also be getting used to the feel of the car, therefore will not be doing silly things in it. 

I know not a lot of people on here like me. And TBH, I dont really care. Its your opinion and I wont stop you from having it. However, I will ignore it if it is seen to be hurtful or otherwise. I like my personality, my friends like my personality. Everyone has their good and bad traits. Unfortunately, I seem to have mainly bad traits. I like me and I wont change for anybody. Yes I am still young and inexperienced, so why not take that opportunity to teach me things in a civil manner? Instead of constantly berating me.


----------



## Sara_H (18 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont drive dangerously around cyclist.




You shouldn't be driving dangerously at all, it doesn't matter if they're are cyclists around at all. THere are no ifs or buts. The dangerous driving that you are demonstrating in your video's needs to stop completely.


----------



## GetAGrip (18 Jul 2014)

@Matthew_T surprisingly you liked my post  Are you really sure you read and understood what I was trying to say? Oh, and it doesn't excuse your behaviour by the way. Your life, your path ............you choose.


----------



## PK99 (18 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> In.
> 
> When I get my new car tonight,



How much does your insurance cost?


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3186065, member: 45"]What car are you getting?[/QUOTE]
Not sure yet. But By the looks of what it going through the auction tonight, it will probably be a Peugeot 307 or 207.


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> How much does your insurance cost?


My insurance company told me to change my policy online when I become the owner. However the renew prices in November are all around the £700-£800 mark.


----------



## Globalti (18 Jul 2014)

Oh, another banger then?


----------



## PK99 (18 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> My insurance company told me to change my policy online when I become the owner. However the renew prices in November are all around the £700-£800 mark.



That's pretty cheap for a young driver, who is it with/


----------



## MisterStan (18 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> That's pretty cheap for a young driver, who is it with/


Obviously not one of the companies that like to install a black box in young drivers' cars.


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> That's pretty cheap for a young driver, who is it with/


I am with a common company right now.


----------



## Sara_H (18 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> I am with General Accident right now.


Have you invited them to view your videos?


----------



## Markymark (18 Jul 2014)

Matthew, we're all just people on the internet. Please can you find a respected member of your family who has many years driving experience and show them your videos. Then heed their response.


----------



## jowwy (18 Jul 2014)

maybe someone should show your youtube driving videos to general acccident and then see how much your insurance goes up. your a menace and should be banned from the road for life, before you seriously hurt somebody


----------



## tadpole (18 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> My insurance company told me to change my policy online when I become the owner. However the renew prices in November are all around the £700-£800 mark.


Is the car insured in your name only or are you just a named driver on an adults policy ?


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jul 2014)

Whilst I'm not condoning Matthew's driving 'skills'... how many of those berating him can honestly say they didn't go through a bit of a boy-racer phase when they got their first car? Most drivers I've known for long enough to remember drove like dicks when they were teenagers.


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Jul 2014)

I think the massively high premiums take into account young driver antics. The figures are not solely based on statistics. Presumptions are made.


----------



## PK99 (18 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> I think the massively high premiums take into account young driver antics. The figures are not solely based on statistics. Presumptions are made.



Yes, antics like yours! That's why my sensible daughter cannot afford insurance - twots like you!

Btw, the antics are borne out in the accident statistics. If ever you become a statistic, I'm sorry, buy my view will be it serves you bloody well right!

http://www.brake.org.uk/info-resour...ources/facts/488-young-drivers-the-hard-facts


----------



## GrasB (18 Jul 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> Whilst I'm not condoning Matthew's driving 'skills'... how many of those berating him can honestly say they didn't go through a bit of a boy-racer phase when they got their first car? Most drivers I've known for long enough to remember drove like dicks when they were teenagers.


I've never stopped being a racer... on track. On the road, never! I had exposure to proper motorsport driving/riding before I could hold any kind of road driving licence.


----------



## Markymark (18 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> The cheapest quote I get always involves getting a black box. Something which I am very happy to do. Because if you drive like a muppet, the insurance will go up, but if you drive well, it goes down.
> With my inexperience, I am not going to be blaring around the streets immediately because I know what I am and am not capable of.





Matthew_T said:


> I think the massively high premiums take into account young driver antics. The figures are not solely based on statistics. Presumptions are made.


First quote was when Matthew first passed his test.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> I've never stopped being a racer... on track. On the road, never! I had exposure to proper motorsport driving/riding before I could hold any kind of road driving licence.


That's very commendable, but most young drivers don't have access to such experiences. What is it they say? You only really start to learn to drive after you've passed your test. Boy-racer syndrome exists. Whether it's a minority or a majority of young drivers I've no idea... but it does seem to be a mostly male phenomena.


----------



## GrasB (18 Jul 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> That's very commendable, but most young drivers don't have access to such experiences.


Yeah, I probably got the boy racer phase out of me when I was 13 or 14. Of course all the driving time before I for my licence was heavily supervised. Also saw the results of some proper hard knocks at low speeds.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jul 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> Whilst I'm not condoning Matthew's driving 'skills'... how many of those berating him can honestly say they didn't go through a bit of a boy-racer phase when they got their first car? Most drivers I've known for long enough to remember drove like dicks when they were teenagers.


I'll fully admit to having had my moments. Some were harmless fun, others I look back on and wonder what I was thinking about. I did do my handbrake turns on empty car parks though, not on the open road.

What I take issue with here is Matthew having spent so long having a go at bad drivers, but for some reason it's perfectly okay for him to do the same sort of daft things. (Moaning about the driver overtaking him while admitting that he is over the speed limit himself? Seriously? )

Basically Matthew you need to practice what you preach. Don't go falling into the trap of thinking that you are more in control than anyone else. How about having a go at Karting if you want some thrills? Within reasonable driving distance I'm aware of tracks in Chester, Wrexham, on the A5 between Betws and Corwen and there is also also Rednall near Oswestry if you're prepared to drive a little further..


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jul 2014)

Is your new car going to be yellow?


----------



## jowwy (18 Jul 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> Whilst I'm not condoning Matthew's driving 'skills'... how many of those berating him can honestly say they didn't go through a bit of a boy-racer phase when they got their first car? Most drivers I've known for long enough to remember drove like dicks when they were teenagers.


Never, doing handbrake turns on public roads makes you more than a dick, sorry but its true. Filming it and posting on youtube makes it even worse. 

Race tracks, skid pans, go karting then act like a dick. 2tonne of motor on public roads, behave and dont put others at risk

Hes an idiotic twonk in my eyes


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Jul 2014)

Just because many young men drive like idiots when they get their licences, it doesn't mean we shouldn't criticise them.

Check out this idiot from my neck of the woods. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...senger-high-speed-smash-smoking-cannabis.html

Young driver? Check. Overestimating his own ability check? Putting videos on YouTube check? Ending up in jail for killing someone....What's it to be Matthew?


----------



## fossyant (18 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> I see a total moron with complete disregard for public roads demonstrating 0 driving skills doing trail brake spins in totally the wrong place!
> 
> There is a time & place for messing around in a car & the public road no matter how quiet is NOT. Messing about like that is reserved for off-road locations such as disused airfields or skid pans.


 
If I am not mistaken, that handbrake turn is on Prestatyn Hill ? I.e its bloody steep, and you had just come off the 25% section.

Its still stupid steep on the hairpin, the video won't do it justice. It is a hill to kill yourself on riding a bike, but not by a motorist.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jul 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> Just because many young men drive like idiots when they get their licences, it doesn't mean we shouldn't criticise them.
> 
> ...



Nobody's suggesting don't criticise it. What I'm wondering is what drives the urge to drive recklessly. Is it just a confidence thing? Male bravado? An uncontrolable urge to suss out a vehicle's limits? Having never held a licence and only ever had a go in a car park, I've not been through the boy-racer thing either. Although I have been a passenger in a boy-racer's car enough times to know how feckin scary they can be.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> Yeah, I probably got the boy racer phase out of me when I was 13 or 14. Of course all the driving time before I for my licence was heavily supervised. Also saw the results of some proper hard knocks at low speeds.


 
I bought a good pedal bike before I got into cars. The car was used to transport bikes to races.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2014)




----------



## Matthew_T (18 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> If I am not mistaken, that handbrake turn is on Prestatyn Hill ? I.e its bloody steep, and you had just come off the 25% section.
> 
> Its still stupid steep on the hairpin, the video won't do it justice. It is a hill to kill yourself on riding a bike, but not by a motorist.


I wasnt on that hill. this bend was near denbigh.


----------



## Cycling Dan (18 Jul 2014)

Bloody hell this thread is popular. Last time I check it was only 2 pages long now its 11.


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Jul 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> Bloody hell this thread is popular. Last time I check it was only 2 pages long now its 11.


Some people have a lot to say about nothing.


----------



## PK99 (18 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> Some people have a lot to say about nothing.



I'm still amazed you got such cheap insurance - were you named as main driver, or were you named driver with parent as main driver?
My daughter could get nothing near your price!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> I'm still amazed you got such cheap insurance - were you named as main driver, or were you named driver with parent as main driver?
> My daughter could get nothing near your price!


I wasn't going to say anything but I was wondering this too. I was paying the same amount for my insurance at age 18....... back in 1991.


----------



## Cycling Dan (18 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> I'm still amazed you got such cheap insurance - were you named as main driver, or were you named driver with parent as main driver?
> My daughter could get nothing near your price!


Even with drive like a girl!!!! :O :P


----------



## glasgowcyclist (18 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> I'm still amazed you got such cheap insurance - were you named as main driver, or were you named driver with parent as main driver?



Hopefully not the latter, it's illegal.

GC


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> I'm still amazed you got such cheap insurance - were you named as main driver, or were you named driver with parent as main driver?
> My daughter could get nothing near your price!



I know where my money is.

Why, as a parent would you do this. There's a very very good reason insurance for teenage drivers is expensive.


----------



## PK99 (18 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> I know where my money is.
> 
> Why, as a parent would you do this. There's a very very good reason insurance for teenage drivers is expensive.



I wonder what the insurance fraud reporting line would make of this?


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jul 2014)

Not easy to prove though is it. So not much probably.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2014)

All I can say, Matthew, is it's called off road driving for a reason. And that reason is it's meant for when you're off road. Shall I repeat that bit? Off road.


----------



## Crankarm (18 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont drive dangerously around cyclists. That is something I will never do. I always hang well back, and if I see an opportunity to overtake, I go on the wrong side of the road and give a very wide berth.
> 
> I have got all this dodgy driving thing out of my system now anyway. My friends said that there was no requirement for me to be a knob all the time, so I have calmed down a lot.
> Its pretty much the same thing that happened with my cycling. I used to be a very aggressive cyclists, shouting at other drivers, and I wasnt very well skilled at actually cycling myself. However, I have come to learn that everyone makes mistakes and I no longer shout at drivers.
> ...



It's not a question of making mistakes, inexperience or being liked or disliked, it's about you driving in an irresponsible and dangerous manner. As has been asked by @Sara_H, do yourself a favour, stop driving so dangerously and grow up. It's stupidity like this that will get some one killed and unfortunately when things do go wrong which does happen when people do stupid things, you the driver 99.9% of the time manages to survive but others you collide with are not so lucky, those you hit and passenger's lives are changed for ever. How would you feel having to live the rest of the your life knowing you behaved like a prick which resulted in some one dying or irreparably damaging some one's life so they are in a PVS or only have movement from the neck up and limited cognitive function, eh?

I have been knocked down several times and the drivers have all been male and young and all driving too fast in chav cars just like yours. The hit and run I assume was male all though I don't know as they never stopped. You must have a skin 1m thick if you can come on here and post such footage of you driving like a dangerous prat on public roads with little regard for road safety of those around you and your passengers. You really are a special type of hypocrite having posted all those head cam videos showing drivers you felt were driving dangerously and then you post and boast about your own dangerous driving. What a muppet.

I used to think you were ok Matt_T, a bit odd, however I tried to stick up for you in threads past, but that was when you were cycling. However posting and boasting of your recent idiotic driving on public roads I cannot condone this. It makes me think you are just an arrogant and dangerous idiot. On a bike you are hopefully not going to cause too much harm except to yourself, but in a car you stand a good chance of killing some one. When something does happen which it likely will if you continue driving like a twat on public roads, you will wish you could do any thing, give anything, to go back to the moments before you did your twatish thing to make things how they were before your selfish idiocy so others aren't dead or seriously injured, families including yours aren't torn apart, but of course you can't. There are enough dangerous idiots driving on the roads killing and maiming others without you adding to the death toll. FFS grow up!


I wonder what your local police force would think about your standard of driving?


----------



## PK99 (18 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> Not easy to prove though is it. So not much probably.



all they need is the registration number to check the details on file.... and then a direct enquiry, with video evidence already in the bag from youtube....


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> I'm still amazed you got such cheap insurance - were you named as main driver, or were you named driver with parent as main driver?
> My daughter could get nothing near your price!


Nope. Everything was genuine. It was my policy and I was the main driver. I just had my dad as a named driver. I am fully comp too.


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> all they need is the registration number to check the details on file.... and then a direct enquiry, *with video evidence already in the bag from youtube*....


What exactly are you talking about?


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2014)

So, how's the cycling going?


----------



## Globalti (19 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> What exactly are you talking about?



He's talking about the fact that you have already posted enough evidence in Youtube to incriminate yourself if a Police officer could be bothered to do some simple detective work. It really wouldn't be too hard to find out where you live and your car details.

There are so few Police on patrol nowadays that the fear of being caught randomly has disappeared and people like you can break the law with impunity in the almost certain knowledge that they won't get caught. However sooner or later something will happen and the technology will catch you; the Police have plenty of time to assemble all the evidence they need after an accident and they will prosecute. When that does happen those boasting videos are not going to do your defence any favours at all and If, God forbid, you kill or maim somebody you are almost certainly facing a prison sentence.


----------



## Matthames (19 Jul 2014)

If you want to hoon around in your car and also learn how it handles at speed, then hop on over to this site here: http://www.oultonpark.co.uk/ and book yourself onto a track day.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Jul 2014)

Matt in his car now its broke


----------



## Octet (19 Jul 2014)

Thread of the year?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2014)

Octet said:


> Thread of the year?



And some....


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Jul 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> So, how's the cycling going?


I've stopped. Got a new car now.


----------



## GrasB (19 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> Nope. Everything was genuine. It was my policy and I was the main driver. I just had my dad as a named driver. I am fully comp too.


Oddly, or no so if you think about it a little, fully comp normally is cheaper the TPF&T.

Adding an experienced driver you your insurance reduces the premium a lot, more often if they're a named driver on another policy rather than a policy holder. Some insurance companies/brokers don't make that distinction though.


----------



## GrasB (19 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> I've stopped. Got a new car now.


You should have persevered with your Sei by doing the work your self! It's a great car to learn basic motor mechanics on & you don't need any specialists tools for the clutch & engine mount. It would have given you a good grounding in understand exactly what can go wrong with a car.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> I've stopped. Got a new car now.


Should have fixed it. Nothing to lose at all if it went wrong and that was not so hard to do, hard work yes but doable.


----------



## GrasB (19 Jul 2014)

User said:


> Other than being owned by a twat?


Well kind of... so say you replace your discs & pads you'll end up getting a good view of the suspension, CV joint & steering. Might make you a little more compassionate towards the car & thus other road users.


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Jul 2014)

The car want fixable. It would have cost a lot of money to put right too.


----------



## GrasB (19 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> The car want fixable. It would have cost a lot of money to put right too.


If it was just a broken engine mount & clutch? 30min to 1 hours work with about £45 of parts...



User said:


> ...not only was the car not fixable but it would also cost a lot to put right. Faced with logic like that, nothing is possible.


Logic WHAT logic?


----------



## uclown2002 (19 Jul 2014)

Octet said:


> Thread of the year?


Our friend soup890 might have something to say about that.


----------



## jayonabike (19 Jul 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> The car want fixable. It would have cost a lot of money to put right too.


And the main thing that sounds like it can't be fixed is the peanut of a twat driving it


----------



## fossyant (19 Jul 2014)

Oh bugger, what car have I now got to steer clear of when I am on holiday down there over the summer. If you spot a guy with a black and red spotty top on, then steer clear, it's me.

I've spotted you once ragging it through Tesco's car park, could hear the engine screaming before the car trundled past


----------



## Hicky (21 Jul 2014)

I only got a few pages in and realised I was being drawn into this carcrash of a kid....stay safe but stay away from me please.


----------



## Hip Priest (21 Jul 2014)

Can someone dig up the thread where Matt emails a van driver who wheelspinned away from a t-junction? It was funny at the time, but in retrospect it'll be hilarious.

Edit: Found it! http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/driver-is-a-little-bit-cheeky.90337/#post-1617311



> I understand that you were not going over the speed limit but you need to understand that spinning your wheels in any circumstance (apart from a failure of the vehicle) is against the law as it showed that you were not in full control of the vehicle. I acknowledge the fact that you were concerned for other drivers' safety but you could have accellerated rapidly without wheelspinning if you had been more conservative with the accellerator pedal.


----------



## Crankarm (21 Jul 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> Can someone dig up the thread where Matt emails a van driver who wheelspinned away from a t-junction? It was funny at the time, but in retrospect it'll be hilarious.
> 
> Edit: Found it! http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/driver-is-a-little-bit-cheeky.90337/#post-1617311



Kerching!


----------



## jowwy (21 Jul 2014)

But matt doesnt care and has already told us he doesnt. So lets move on and not give him anymore air time, cause thats all hes looking for.


----------



## stephec (21 Jul 2014)

It's a shame this thread isn't dead yet as well.


----------



## uclown2002 (23 Jul 2014)

stephec said:


> It's a shame this thread isn't dead yet as well.


It will as soon as people stop posting! Oh $hit............


----------

